# Hello!



## Neeks (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm from Buckinghamshire, UK and currently own 2 lovely lil meeces, Nips and Ginger (much to my cat and partners frustration!) but are looking to get more in future!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1

i know what you mean about partners frustration! she just puts up with me really.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

I used to have a cat. She thought the mouse cages were televisions.


----------



## Neeks (Jun 6, 2010)

Hehe, I wish my cat thought they were televisions then perhaps she'd just watch and not touch! My mice aren't vexed by her with her nose against the cage all the time, i think shes jealous they get more toys than she does :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum, when i lived in Hampshire my cat would spend hours watching my little critters running around just waiting for there tail to come out of the cage so she could grab it.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!! My cat loves having 24 hour mousevision :lol: The mice must feel like big brother is watching though :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! I love the mousie in your avatar pic! that kind of facial marking just looks so cute. Welcome!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi and :welcomeany to the forum.


----------



## Neeks (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I feel very welcome


----------

